# critique my pygmy?



## magic (May 27, 2014)

hello,

so just wondering if anyone could give me their opinion on my 4 year old pygmy doe. she is my first goat and have never shown before so i really dont know anything about pygmy quality! i was told that by the breeder that she always placed at the show but never got champion, oh and she is probubly pregnant in these pics but idk if that matters  thanks!






































the last pic i just thought was cute! lol


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I can not help on the critique. She is definatly a cutie and I am pretty sure she is pregnant by the looks of her udder.


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

thanks  yeah her udder is what made me think she is pregnant even though the breeder said she wasnt, getting a blood test this week


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know how you would critique a Pygmy but she is just too cute!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So, I just looked at the pygmy scorecard for the first time today, so I'll let you know what I think. :lol:

The main things I'm seeing as faults are that her topline could be more level, through the chine into the loin, and her rump could be slightly longer, and a touch more level. I'd like to see her muzzle a touch broader as well. She looks to toe out in the front, so I'd like to see them tracking straight.
She has a great deal of depth and width throughout, which I commend her for. I like that her face is dished, while still being decently broad and deep. She also has good animation to her. Her legs are sound. Her udder has decent attachments for being a pygmy, and the correct amount of teats. (Which is important, I recall a judge saying that he shudders when he finds out he'll be judging pygmies, because he's he's had to use "She has closer to the correct amount of teats" as a reason). And she's adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

thanks cogoatlover25 and emzi00!! im so excited to show and i want to know more about what the judges look for. emzi00, thanks for the details, they really helped a lot!!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Emzi00 said:


> So, I just looked at the pygmy scorecard for the first time today, so I'll let you know what I think. :lol:
> 
> The main things I'm seeing as faults are that her topline could be more level, through the chine into the loin, and her rump could be slightly longer, and a touch more level. I'd like to see her muzzle a touch broader as well. She looks to toe out in the front, so I'd like to see them tracking straight.
> She has a great deal of depth and width throughout, which I commend her for. I like that her face is dished, while still being decently broad and deep. She also has good animation to her. Her legs are sound. Her udder has decent attachments for being a pygmy, and the correct amount of teats. (Which is important, I recall a judge saying that he shudders when he finds out he'll be judging pygmies, because he's he's had to use "She has closer to the correct amount of teats" as a reason). And she's adorable. :thumbup:


actually if they have more than two teats it is a disqualification in pygmies


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

bbpygmy really!? Beacause at the Fl State Fair I heard the judge make a comment about 4 teats on a goat but he didnt disqualify it, it did pretty well in the line if I remember correct.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

yep, it is called a bifurical teat and is a disqualification. That is why they check the teats before entering the ring. who was the judge? here is the scorecard for does and bucks and it clearly states that bifurical teats are a disqualification. http://npga-pygmy.com/judges/FaultingSheet.pdf Most breeders would have wethered him, and personally I would too because I would not want that to pass on. They are not counted off on wethers though since they cannot reproduce.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

HOWEVER, teat spurs are not a DQ in does. Judges will mark them down for it, about the same as mismarks (random white), often times more, but does can't/won't be disqualified for teat spurs. Bucks can; anything incorrect about the mammary system in bucks is a disqualification. Was the show NPGA sanctioned?

True bifurcal teats are fused along their length.










Teat spur:


















These are a HUGE fault in the show ring; however, they are *technically* allowed.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Right, forgot that it was ok in does, I was focused on the buck part especially because the goat she was talking about is buck. And it should have been NPGA sanctioned. I know we were going to go but the weather up here was horrible in Feburary. Was it Kayla Hasset? I know she was one of the judges and she's fairly new to judging. Many people in my area refuse to show under her because she doesn't know what she's doing


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

It was jt struthers, it was on a doe so it must have just been a teat spur. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

No problem, it's easier to show than to explain  JT will call goats out on correct mammary systems; I've had judges who haven't, so it's nice to hear he's paying attention. He's from my area, and around here people freak out about *everything* and are super picky about who makes the cut to show. JT found a mismark between my sister's first goat's hooves while judging a show :lol:


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

Lol yeah he was pretty intense for one of my first shows, but it was great to hear everything he had to say. I could tell he is very experienced in judging.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> No problem, it's easier to show than to explain  JT will call goats out on correct mammary systems; I've had judges who haven't, so it's nice to hear he's paying attention. He's from my area, and around here people freak out about *everything* and are super picky about who makes the cut to show. JT found a mismark between my sister's first goat's hooves while judging a show :lol:


Oh my gosh do not even get me started on JT  Skyler (one of my friends) was doing showmanship under him. Well he placed them and started giving his reasonings. She was in first and then got bumped back to fifth because she walked behind her goat AFTER he started his reasonings. That ticked her and her family off because they are VERY competitive people. Skyler's dad is an NPGA judge and he said that once you start giving your reasonings you can't take it back, which is what JT did.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

JT's a good judge, and its super fun to do showmanship under him. AND he's fast. He's really awesome around newcomers - when I started, I always left his showmanship classes knowing a lot more than when I went in 

Referring to switching the placing during the lineup: they actually can switch the lineup mid-judgement. It's frowned upon, but my mentor (who was JTC head for a while) said it's allowed. Part of showmanship is continuing to show your animal during the lineup, and they have the right to move your placement at any time if they need to  Needless to say, JT is quite a character, and he likes to utilize lesser-known rules and regulations while he judges (such as mid-lineup switching).


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> JT's a good judge, and its super fun to do showmanship under him. AND he's fast. He's really awesome around newcomers - when I started, I always left his showmanship classes knowing a lot more than when I went in
> 
> Referring to switching the placing during the lineup: they actually can switch the lineup mid-judgement. It's frowned upon, but my mentor (who was JTC head for a while) said it's allowed. Part of showmanship is continuing to show your animal during the lineup, and they have the right to move your placement at any time if they need to  Needless to say, JT is quite a character, and he likes to utilize lesser-known rules and regulations while he judges (such as mid-lineup switching).


I've also heard about how JT cursed over the microphone once and someone reported him to the NPGA. I didn't have a problem with him, I liked doing showmanship under him


----------

